# brown spotting



## princessjulia

im presume its game off for me started spottin brown colour today dr says this can happen at 6wks after mc last year im thinkin its just matter of time havin viability scan tues wonderin will there b any point if end up mc again is there other ladies spottin im in no pain at all still have preg symptoms mornin sickness sore boobs feelin tired so any imput to put my mind at ease would be greatful


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had brown spotting (brownish mucus) around wks 7 and 11; in fact, that was how my m/c two years ago started, but have had scans at 9 wks, 12 wks and so on in this pregnancy, and this baby is fine....remember it's brown, so it's old blood...

I have a very sensitive cervix and have had some bleeding (and scans to make sure all is well), just try and relax -- it could be anything not just an m/c

best wishes
(I'm 18wks today!)


----------



## suzimc

I had red blood then brown spotting between 9 and 11 weeks and I'm 13 weeks now and all is good, don't give up hoping yet! xxx


----------



## BeachComber

Don't give up just yet! I had brown and a little red spotting at 10 weeks and I am 21 weeks now. I know it's hard not to worry though hon.:hugs:


----------



## princessjulia

thankyou ladies hopefully scan will shed some lite on it tues seems lifetime away


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am thinking of you and sending positive thoughts..xoxoxoxoxxoxoxxooxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## princessjulia

my spottin turned pink to day so taken up to early fetal unit scan showed sac and baby measurin 5wks gestation so at moment they puttin it down to implantation bleed so rescan in 2 wks to see if theres any change


----------



## Garnet

I went through a huge scare last week. I had red blood and clots like a period for about an hour Wednesday and Thursday. Thursday it was worse and more blood so I thought I miscarried but it turned out to be a sub chronic hematoma. Some women develop that...


----------



## princessjulia

id never heard of tht garnet thankyou i just need to wait and see im in no pain at moment and i still have symptoms some i just hopin it b ok


----------



## suzimc

that sounds like good news so far, keep thinking positively xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

I had spotting at 6 weeks - I had an early scan and they found twins. Bleeding is a LOT more common in multiple pregnancies apparently - good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## mom22boys

Glad I found this thread. I started spotting after sex last Sunday and it stopped on tuesday. I strained on Wednesday and started spotting again on Friday it turned to brown and today it is just brown. UGH! I called the Dr and they said not to worry that spotting is common. Mine is only when I wipe sorry tmi and there is very little. I go for a scan on Wednesday. Still worried tho. OH I forgot I am 8 weeks or so


----------



## Fluffy73

I had some brown spotting at about 5 weeks I think, then had a little red blood at about 10 weeks and again at about 13 or so weeks. The main thing is there is no pain - would be far more worrying if you had that. I have just had my 20 week scan, and all is well, so it can turn out fine - and remember brown blood is old blood. However it is horrible, I was on edge when it happened for several days, expecting the worse.


----------



## princessjulia

hi ladies i had my scan and even though i was in no pain not even period cramps i mc last tues its sad tht this happens i just want to thanku all for carin support now its bk 2 drawin board again hope 2 b bk here soon as im proper gutted


----------



## happymamma

Oh no, :cry: Im so sorry you're going through this :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## suzimc

So sorry to hear that, sending love and best wishes for the future x


----------



## lilmamatoW

I am so sorry, princessjulia! :cry: Please take care of yourself and do the things that make your heart feel better.


----------



## DeeM73

So sorry to hear that,big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## StarSign

princessjulia said:


> hi ladies i had my scan and even though i was in no pain not even period cramps i mc last tues its sad tht this happens i just want to thanku all for carin support now its bk 2 drawin board again hope 2 b bk here soon as im proper gutted

:cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so deeply sorry for your loss.:cry:
XOXOXOXO Sending much love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ferne

I am so sorry.


----------



## GodWilling

Hi Garnet,

How is that treated, exactly? I've been spotting (two days last week) and now on the second day this week and passed a small blood clot. I don't see the doctor until next Monday.


----------



## Rashaa

PJ - so sorry :cry: I feel your pain, and was there a month ago :(. Please take care of yourself..sending you major :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

GodWilling said:


> Hi Garnet,
> 
> How is that treated, exactly? I've been spotting (two days last week) and now on the second day this week and passed a small blood clot. I don't see the doctor until next Monday.

GW,
I answered in your thread...:flower:


----------



## Jezzabelle

its very common.,..they say if its accompanied by severe pain then be concerned..good luck xx


----------



## Jezzabelle

o im sorry ive only just caught up with the post...i am so sorry :( dont be disheartned ...look after yourself xxxx


----------



## StarSign

Congrats Jezzabelle..you're going to have your hands full!! My DD had a EDD of 7/7, but she made her big appearance on your due date of 7/4 (despite my trying to coax her to do otherwise):haha:


----------

